# 11dpt had cramps & bleeding. is this the end



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, hardly posted on here mainly because ivf is so different for everyone that I've been trying not to read too much into things. But today I just don't know what to do. 

We are on our 2nd round of ivf. The first one started well, had 25eggs but then by the time the transfer day came we only had one good enough & none to freeze. This put a real downer on it & I tried to still be positive as one is all it takes. But I just had a feeling it hadn't worked all along & it didn't.
  We were told to do the pg test 12 dpt & it was negative & I also got my period the same day.

We went for round 2, had 8 eggs retrieved which I thought straight away was a bad omen but as it turned out the quality was a lot better than the first ti,e & we had one transferred & 2 frozen. We had the 5 day blastocycstm

Anyway, had lots of symptoms but been trying to read into it. They were different to the first time though so been trying to look at is a good thing. But the last few days I have just had the feeling that I know it hasn't worked. Yesterday which was 10dpt I had what felt like period cramps but it went off after a few hours. I have just been to the loo & noticed very pale blood & I now have stomach ache.

We have been told to do the pg test 14dpt this time but if I go by last time which was 12dpt & the day I got my period, I would get my period on satuday so this is all tying in to me getting my period. Normally I get cramps & my period a few days after.

Im devastated, my husband says to still be positive but in my heart I know it hasn't worked.
I don't know what to do. The clinic said even if I get any bleeding to still do the test but I don't see the point, just have it show up in front of me what I already know.

Sorry ladies I know a lot of you will be on the same position, I just don't have anyone who has been through ivf that would understand.

Thanks for reading, Caroline x


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi 

I'm still going through this so don't know the final outcome yet.... However despite still bleeding (today is 14dp2dt), my hcg level shows I'm pregnant. I did the test they gave me this morning..  I also cramped loads, and its only today that it's calmed down.  Waiting for my second blood test on Monday to check levels are rising..

Hope it works out for you and someone comes along to give you the full picture unlike my half a story!!  But stay positive


----------



## FFA22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Caroline, 

I had a 5 day FET and almost from the beginning (think it started the next morning) I had cramping and it carried on throughout my whole 2ww. I got a bfp from 6dpt so that helped put my mind at rest for about 5 minutes. Since then I've been still cramping on and off and worrying constantly.. Will be 4 weeks 6 days today and counting down the days until my scan to see if it has actually worked. I've had some light spotting and brown discharge but nothing worse than that. 

I had a miscarriage after 5 weeks in February this year and when that happened it followed a day of really heavy cramping followed by heavy bleeding. So  I'm hoping this is different but I guess we all have to just wait and see. 

I wish you all the best and really hope everything works out for you. Why don't you do a home pregnancy test just to see where you are. If it's positive all well and good but if it's negative you can retest on your hcg test as these are much more sensitive? 

xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

It is worth getting your progesterone tested as low levels of this can cause bleeding.


----------



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the replies. I've been in tears this evening, still trying to be positive but its so hard. I am taking the Utrogestan x3 every day so I would like to think that's working but next time I'm going ask about getting checked as njr_26 has suggested


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Might be implantation. Stay positive... It's not OTD yet.  xx


----------



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Could it stil be implantation 11dpt? I've googled when implantation occurs & seems that it varies although roughly around the same time but thought if it was going to implant it would have by now? Had stomach again last night & pain my hips too which I've got this morming too, but I het sciatica anyway so probably its that


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was also taking utrogestan but I kept bleeding early. After I had immune testing I discovered that I didn't absorb the pessaries properly. I had progesterone in oil injections in addition to pessaries and didn't have early bleeding again.


----------



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe TMI but I know from quite a few ladies who use the Utrogestan that it can leak out once it starts to absord, but I've not had any of this so hopefully that means it has been absorbed? It's not even really a bleed. It's very very light pink yesterday & today it's been very very light browny/pink?


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Have you done a test?  Do one asap. Should show pos by now.  And then you'll know.  I'm in the same position BTW.  Otd Monday bleeding stated yesterday and tested neg.  Having a cider now to cheer myself up.  Sorry this hasn't worked for you x


----------



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to do the test like the clinic said. I know from lots of other ladies that because of all the drugs you have to take for IVF it can cause bleeds anyway so I'm going to do as the  clinic told me. This morning the blood is darker but still not red and not at all like when I have a normal period, but in my heart I know it hasn't worked. I wish I was wrong but I just know, I did last time & I do this time


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Fingers toes x and best wishes for tomoz


----------



## cazzamiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks izzyblue x


----------

